# Splicer's Implacable Necron thread.



## splicer407 (Feb 12, 2012)

In which I paint very slowly a Necron Dynasty (which has yet to be named, which is frustrating me).

I am no one of consequence (yet), just trying to make a name for myself (and my Necrons, which is proving more difficult than anticipated), so hopefully someone finds this interesting, yea?

I bring you this humble log of my necron creations, which will in the most part be very untraditional (yea, fake word, WOO!) in the sense that my scheme revolves around red black and gold mostly, and no green at all! TAKE THAT, TRADITION!

Anyways, I'll be updating very slowly as this is the way I paint and because 1) I'll be off to college soon and 2) I REALLY enjoy video games :3

In the que I have:

1x Catacomb Command Barge/Annihilation Barge (which will be kept unglued and interchangeable, because I'm a cheapskate)
5x Immortals
10x Warriors
2x Deathmark conversions (from the 2 sets of unused Warrior bits)
3x Scarab swarms
1x Canoptek Spyder

And I might have 1 old beat up destroyer laying around somewhere, but from what I remember its pretty scratched and broken...

Anyways, I have to come up with a name for the Dynasty, so any help might be appreciated, feel free to bounce names around in the comments.

And now, the first model completed, my as yet unnamed Nemesor (Phaeron to come later, I want a more impressive model for him :3)









I've just noticed some things I forgot on that resurrection orb hand, how annoying! At least it looks decent. I also see a piece of something stuck in his ankh... I'll need a needle or something.









Bad quality, but you can see the eyes from here, which I take much pride in as they're the best of anything I've painted so far.









Staff of light, might do a bit more with the grip, but I quite like how the blades came out.









Dat cape, because it took forever to paint...

Comments and suggestions always appreciated!

I'll post again sometime when I have a bit more done on the command barge... its just a few highlights now on a small piece of it... bit depressing actually.

NOTE TO SELF: http://store.miniwargaming.com/product/red-tube-thin.html


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

I like it, Rep!


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Loving the choice of colors. The army will look sick when its all ranked up to the battlefield.


----------



## splicer407 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and rep guys, it means a lot to me to hear good things from people who don't unconditionally love me xD

In other news, somewhat significant progress deserves a somewhat significant update 

Rear arc of a Command/Annihilation Barge:

















I really like how the silver "islands" turned out.









Just imagine the rest of it 









I must find a way to fill these seams, they look horrible >_<









This is what I am calling the reactor, and i only now realize that most of the detail won't be visible on the final model... oh well 

Still working on a name for the Dynasty, though I'm starting to think about Ruinakh as a name for the Nemesor. Reactions?

That's all for this one folks, I told you it would be a slow log xD

(Extra: Had to re check this post for spelling several times because I was having my brain blasted out by Eptic, check it out!)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm... A name for the Dynasty Eh? How about the Thoc'et dynasty.... rough translation is " F**k it! " The wargaming cry of when you cannot be bothered to work on a model any more/ it's taking way too long... Seems apropriate.


----------

